# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Diet and Weight Loss | The best diet plan and natural ways of weight loss

## sujan100

Health is wealth. Health is good mind is good. How can we weight loss and live healthy, beautiful, life? This is our effort for all the people of the world.

----------


## sandrajames

It is possible to lose weight, things you have to take after is: 

1: you have to focus around adjust eat less 

2: you have to utilize some home cures that aides in diminishing Fat and increment your body digestion. 

3: increment protein admission 4 

4: Follow adjust exercise and get changes in your exercise.

one all the more thing endeavor to keep away from ceaseless sitting, enjoy a reprieve of 2 to 3 minutes and have a walk..

1: Avoid Junk sustenance 

2: Drink Green Tea 

3: Eat a light lunch.

----------

thomasforrest (17-Dec-22)

----------


## Sheraz

For the persons like me who love food and cant stop themselves to eat their favorite food. Use green tea after every meal. Basically hot water helps your stomach digest food easily. It also helps your body to detox and burn extra fat. So convert from drinking cold water to hot water to get better health. This recipe is commonly used in china where average person age is aroung 100 years.

----------


## Dave A

> This recipe is commonly used in china where average person age is aroung 100 years.


The average age of people in China is 100 years?  :Detective: 

Are you perhaps confusing this with the average lifespan of a person?
Even then, whiffs a little off.

----------


## Xplosiv

Life expectancy in China is 76.1 years. China is ranked at no. 53 for life expectancy along with Montenegro and Bahamas.
South Africa ranked 151 along with Papua New Guinea with a life expectancy of 62.9 years.
Japan tops the list at 83.7

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...ife_expectancy

----------

Dave A (02-Nov-18)

----------


## Sheraz

> The average age of people in China is 100 years? 
> 
> Are you perhaps confusing this with the average lifespan of a person?
> Even then, whiffs a little off.


Sorry about the exaggeration i thought that was the right info which i read somewhere in the past.

----------


## shekhar

For fast result Try Keto protein diet with regular exercise

----------


## Zbethai

Diet and weight loss have strong relations. I would recommend you people to control your diet if you want to live a healthy life. It is obvious that eating much and irregular is dangerous for health and wealth. So, you need to take care of your health and stay fit. Thanks!

----------


## plasticsurgeonsa

If you want to lose weight, then you have to burn more calories than you consume. During your weight loss journey you have to consume less fat and carbohydrate. If you are chasing serious goals, then you should opt for liposuction. This is a surgical procedure that will help you to get ripped faster.

----------


## Steven2

I do intermittent fasting (IF) every day, was obese now have a normal weight and lost mostly fat. Intermittent fasting is not a diet, it's a pattern of eating. It's a way of scheduling your meals so that you get the most out of them. Intermittent fasting doesn’t change what you eat, it changes when you eat. It’s a great way to get lean without going on a crazy diet or cutting your calories down to nothing. Most of the time you'll try to keep your calories the same when you start intermittent fasting (most people eat bigger meals during a shorter time frame). Intermittent fasting also makes your day simpler i.e allows me to eat one less meal, which also means planning one less meal, cooking one less meal, and stressing about one less meal.

----------

thomasforrest (17-Dec-22)

----------


## ythewait

High protein breakfast.
Don't take sugary drinks and fruit juice. 
You should drink water before meals. 
Choose weight-loss-friendly foods.
Eat soluble fiber. 
Drink coffee or tea.
Base your diet on whole foods. 
Eat slowly

----------


## zomes

As for me, the easiest option for losing weight is regular exercise and healthy eating. This is the best option.

----------


## ians

If i add up all the weight i have lost over the years ... it would be around 200 kg ... most recent attempt down from 138 kg - 96 kg over a 3 year period.

Generally i would get to around 130-140 kg ... start having health issues ...have the living bejesus scared out of me when rushed to ER for breathing issues or chest pains... it would motivate me to "diet" and boy have tried a few... yes they all work ... literally every single diet or eating plan works... but there is a catch ...you have to commit... this is where the wheels fall off ...people feel they need cheat days... ot just a little something to help get by and so the the journey becomes more and more difficult.

If you look at this virus ...one thing you will note ...how we are so brain washed into bullshyte ... no selling cigaretes due to heath risk.. if i have ever heard dumb comment ...that would be in the top 5 ...theree are far worse things causing health issue for humans... 

something to consider ...i never had a weight problem or health issue when i smoked... gave up smoking ... ever since i gave up many years ago i have never been able to control my weight ... i have been to ER more for obese issiues than i ever did while smoking... yes they say it causes lung cancer and all the other stuff ...but boy the shyte we are brainwashed into thinking is good food is far worse. 

You wanna become the richest man on this planet ... figue out a way to "motive" people to eat healthy and stick to it... once the weight loss journey begins it gets easier ...the most difficult part is taking the first step ...then the second then the 3rd.

It is the simplist yet most difficult thing in the world. 

Eat fruit and vegatables ... drink water and stay away from processed products. 

Yes you can load an app on your phone to count calories and crap like that ...but i can tell you 6 months and it just becomes and mission to keep at it.

----------


## ians

> Don't take sugary drinks and fruit juice. (processed)
> You should drink water before meals. 
> 
> Eat soluble fiber. 
> .
> Base your diet on whole foods. 
> Eat slowly


I would agree with these items.

I am gona say it again and again... it that first step which is the most difficult ... figue out a way to motivate people without an ER scare and you will become rich and famous.

----------


## Derlyn

Rule number 1.   Don't buy cooked food ( take aways )   ....   it is what it is   ...   junk food.

Rule 2.   Go banting.

End of story.


Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek

----------


## Karenza

> I do intermittent fasting (IF) every day, was obese now have a normal weight and lost mostly fat. Intermittent fasting is not a diet, it's a pattern of eating. It's a way of scheduling your meals so that you get the most out of them. Intermittent fasting doesnt change what you eat, it changes when you eat. Its a great way to get lean without going on a crazy diet or cutting your calories down to nothing. Most of the time you'll try to keep your calories the same when you start intermittent fasting (most people eat bigger meals during a shorter time frame). Intermittent fasting also makes your day simpler i.e allows me to eat one less meal, which also means planning one less meal, cooking one less meal, and stressing about one less meal.


Please share how you do this snd wgat are the hours you eat and dont eat

----------


## ians

Since my last bicycle accident ... i have gone from riding 200 - 300 km a week and eat more and more junk ... i have slowly got bigger and bigger (heavier and heavier)... add in lockdown and the weight has blown out of control ... ( put on 19 kg in total since the bicycle accident)... this time around it is not as simple as in the past ... i dumped all my 40 ...42 ... and size 44 pants and triple xl shirts when i lost 40 kg ... promised myslef i would never get fat aagain ... here  i am again ... the same problem ... by the way my weight issue started when i gave up smoking many many years ago while a smoker I never had a weight issue ... and heres the joke ... they say smoking is bad for you ... i have been to the ER more for overweight related issues than lung issues. 

Its not the weight that bothers me ... it is how uncomfortable it has become to do anyhting ... how doing anything just becomes a mission ... and no the weight doesnt just go thorugh the roof in 1 week ... it takes time ... you notice around your chin first ... then your lower back then your stomach ... your shirts start getting tighter ... it starts hanging out the bottom of the tee shirt ... you spend more time sitting around watching TV and wasting time on social media.

2 weeks ago i decided to do something about it ... so far i have lost 4 kg ... but more important ...i ti s getting easier to work ...especially climbing around in the roof space ( i have been busy installing all the cabling and equipment for my home automation project) 

what is the most important factor about weight loss ...its not the diet or the eating plan ...or juicing or fasting ... the key to weightloss ...buying the dream home ... building an empire ... becoming an engineer ...doctor or even a simple thing like your relationship with your children ... it has to start somewhere ... you have to actually put some effort ... for some it could mean putting a plan together ... others loading an app on their phone to monitor progress and for some of us it just involves getting up in the morning and making an effort or creating a habit. 

Buying a piece of gym equipment for R10 000 might get you motivated for a couple of weeks ...but in most cases this wears off and before you know it ... its becomes an advert for sale or dumped on the scrap heap.

My advise to anyone wanting to loose weight ... get fit or get off the pills ... it is not rocket science ... its not a magic pill or a magic diet plan or juice or R10 000 peice of gym equipment ... its you ...it your mind ...you have to take control and make the effort.

If you are really want to loose weight ... wake up 1 hour earlier every single day (because the same ol same ol excuse ... I dont have time) ...put on a comfortable pair of shoes ... ones you have in the cupboard and go walk 5 km come rain or sun ...every single day ... even if you dont change your eating habit ... that 5 km walk will produce results within a couple of days or weeks ... what happens is as you walk more so you automatically start feeling better which then makes you want to cut out the chocolate cake and all the other crap you eat ... if you are younger than 50 ... within 3 - 4 months you will feel like a new person and as i did ... i lost 35 kg the first time i did it ... if older than 50 ... it will take a little longer ... then look into a diet or eating plan which you enjoy ... dont be a fool and start a brocholli diet and hat eit every single day ... if banting blows your socks off because everyone tells you its the best thing since sliced bread ...do it ... you will evolve in time and find what works best for you.

----------


## adrianh

If you want to lose weight then become a waiter at at restaurant during covid-19 lockdown. You won't eat because you wont get paid!

----------


## Derlyn

> ... if banting blows your socks off because everyone tells you its the best thing since sliced bread ...do it ... you will evolve in time and find what works best for you.


If one is overweight, which I was, there is a chance that one is diabetic. I checked this out and lo and behold, I was.

I eat banting not because everyone told me that it's the next best thing since sliced bread, but because there is more than enough scientific proof and evidence that a banting diet kills 2 birds with 1 stone. Your blood sugar level normalizes AND you lose weight at the same time without having to starve yourself and forever feel hungry.

Peace out   ...   Derek

----------


## African Eagle

Health is more important than weight loss, I think!

----------


## emanouella

Lose weight within 2 weeks

You've certainly heard your fair share of bizarre weight-loss advice over the years, whether it's to drink celery juice every day or to eat weight-loss "cookies" instead of meals. Those tips are frequently offered by people who have no medical training. (In other words, proceed with caution.)
But, just as there is a lot of bad weight-loss advice to avoid, there are also a lot of good, research-backed, and expert-approved solutions.
1. Chew Deliberately
 "I teach my customers how to select foods they enjoy, taste each morsel as it enters their mouths, and chew slowly. I tell them to chew carefully and only swallow when the meal is completely chewed. It takes time for us to realize we're full. Eating slowly not only allows us to enjoy our food more, but it also provides us with greater satiety cues.
2. You Bite It, You Write It! 
"That's my rule, and multiple studies have proven that food journaling can help you lose weight. One of my clients went on a week-long trip out of town. She stopped keeping a journal and gained 13 pounds as a result. I can assure you that keeping a food log is beneficial!”
3. Work out with anything that moves.
“That's my mantra, and I've been saying it since I fractured my back and became paralyzed from the waist down. It can be done in bed, while sitting, standing, or walking. Simply move. People have the impression that five minutes don't make a difference; yet, every minute does."
4. Keep a Daily Gratitude Journal 
"Whether we recognize it or not, our eating habits are frequently linked to our emotions." We tend to go for sweets when we're worried. I encourage my customers that keeping a gratitude notebook on a daily basis can help them cope with stress by acknowledging it rather than reaching for dessert."
5."Get Enough Z's"
Sleep deprivation raises the hunger hormone ghrelin and lowers the'satisfaction' hormone leptin, which can lead to weight gain. When we don't get enough sleep, we crave salty and sweet foods. Why? Because your appetites for greater energy — aka higher calorie — meals grow whenever you sense more extreme hunger. We also know that lack of sleep affects our ability to think and process emotions, so it's easy to link this to a decreased ability to make sensible decisions in many aspects of life, including food. We can reasonably assume that if we flip the coin, we will make better decisions when we are well rested. When it comes to food, that would be a no-no.

----------


## Jennyrose

So we can slowly adapt practicing yoga and meditation with good and healthy food and most importantly keeping our selves happier. Sleep is also an important aspect. to learn more view my bio.

----------

